# Mesquite & Live Oak Cutting Board



## gman79 (Jul 8, 2016)

Milled from mesquite & live oak logs. Finished with mineral oil and beeswax


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Joints*

How did you make the joints? I made a couple years ago and used biscuits and gorilla glue. I used a doweling jig too but if you drill one crooked it messes up the entire piece. Looks good.


----------



## gman79 (Jul 8, 2016)

Wado said:


> How did you make the joints? I made a couple years ago and used biscuits and gorilla glue. I used a doweling jig too but if you drill one crooked it messes up the entire piece. Looks good.


without a biscuit jointer its real hard to get them aligned. I dont have one yet so I dont use buscuits or dowels. After plaining my planks I just use really strong wood glue and a bunch of bar clamps. After it sets usually after 24hrs, i run the cutting board through my planer. As long as you keep your board sealed with mineral oil the glue will hold strong for many years. I've made several and they are still holding strong


----------



## Angler4138 (May 1, 2016)

Beautiful wood choice


----------

